# help with coilovers



## kamikazekev (Apr 28, 2003)

ok guys i just got the shitty ebay coilovers,,,r1 racing sports ,,,i got them all on the stock struts and the height is as low as i can go,,,very stiff and bouncy like my friends body dropped s10,,when i hit bumps my front makes a boom boom bottom out sound,,is it ok to ride very careful like this until i get kyb's ,,i havent dragged any just noisy and ruff like a go kart,,please help boys


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

raise it up if you want to keep this setup for abit...your stock suspension will be gone in no time flat


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

Your car is bottomed out. The KYB's will not help this at all. You will need to raise your car up to have at least 1 inch of suspension travel. You could also save your money and buy shortened struts if you want to keep your car this low.


----------



## kamikazekev (Apr 28, 2003)

is it unsafe to drive it like this until i get short struts,,the back is fine just the front bumping,,the back feels stiff but pretty descent ,,the front doesnt move any,,where can i get short struts???


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4384


----------



## kamikazekev (Apr 28, 2003)

where can i get short struts for my b14 ??
and someone please post a pic of a bumpstop for the front
i think i dont have them on


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Motivational Engineering sells shortend dampers.


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

isnt this in the wrong section?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Yep, moving to Suspension/Brakes


----------

